# New 12g, please help!



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

I have just set up a 12g and i'm at the stage where i have added LS and LR, i bought three small pieces of LR from my LFS and am thinking i'll need/want more is it possible to add more or is it a all at once kind of deal?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Not really, you could add some after.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

should i add more bacteria if i put new rocks in?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

You shouldn't add any bacteria because the rock will start a cycle which will produce the bacteria levels need to make your tank stable. Add all the rock you want and then wait untill all of your levels read zero. This may take up to a month. After this occurs you can begin adding livestock.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

CollegeReefer said:


> You shouldn't add any bacteria because the rock will start a cycle which will produce the bacteria levels need to make your tank stable. Add all the rock you want and then wait untill all of your levels read zero. This may take up to a month. After this occurs you can begin adding livestock.


i have been told by several aquarist' that the bacteria will speed up the cycling process greatly... is there any down side to adding it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The new rock will either be good enough that you won't need any new bacteria, since it will provide more than enough of it's own, OR it will be crappy rock that will spend a few weeks rotting in your tank at a rate you can't accommodate with additions of bacteria. This is why adding all of your rock at one time is a good idea if you can afford it; you get to avoid this hassle.
Your better bet would be to either make SURE you're getting good rock that won't rot & cycle, or to set up a curing tank to let it cycle outside of your main tank.

Downsides to adding needless bacteria- oxygen depletion by excess bacteria, dieoff of excess bacteria, starvation/suffocation of liverock bacteria, waste of money.

Ordinarily, adding bacteria is a good and very useful thing. When new rock is concerned, though, it isn't. Your filters will cycle fast, of course, but at the severe expense of your liverock bacteria at THE very time you can't afford that.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

well, i added more rock yesterday along with biospira and things appear to be thriving, many hitchhikers like little snails and such are lovin' it and there are even some what appear to be anenomes growing on it.. as for whether the rock is good it is fiji rock and wasn't very cheap so i don't think it is bad or is rotting.. i can post pictures if you would like to see and maybe give me a second opinion... i tested the water and all the tests are exactly where they should be.. hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

Any chance you can get some pictures of the little anemones? They could be aiptasia, which you don't want

here is a little info on them with some pictures
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/inverts/cnidaria/anthozoa/aiptasia/aiptasia.htm


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

there is only one i have foudn that looks like it may grow up to be aiptasia, but i plan on getting some hermits and maybe a shrimp so i think they can take it out before it becomes a problem, i am more concerned about a worm i saw, it was a bluish color with little white like hair things that i guess were its legs, or fins? but yeah...

Edit: I have identified what i thought was aiptasia, as a feather duster.. thats what i get for being a newb.. there is another thing growning that is like lime green it sort of like a sunflower with tentacles, i'll try to get a picture


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

Peppermint shrimp take care of aiptasia

Not sure about the worm, I'm not too good at figuring out what weird stuff are but if you get a picture maybe someone could id it


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

does anyone know what that is in the picture above?


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

I have no idea. I've noticed that most things really aren't that deadly when I see id threads in other forums. I wouldn't worry about it unless it starts swimming around and eating fish, lol.

sorry I'm no help, don't really know much about weird stuff on LR though, I barely know what is growing on mine!


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

ha, yeah if it jumps off and starts to rampage i'll let you know


----------

